# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج اليوم ولله الحمد تم تعريب superuser

## AMR@RAMZI

حياكم الله احبتي وزار  المغربى للمحمول 
هانحن نستمر بتوفيق من الله عزوجل بدعم تعريب التطبيقات بشكل رائع 
اليوم ولله الحمد تم تعريب superuser وهو من اهم مافي الجهاز 
وظيفته:تتحكم في الاذونات (التصاريح) ..  
التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amersham22

يا سلام الله يعطيكم العافية

----------

